# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مجموعة متميزة من إختبارات القرآن الكريم

## خالد جبر

*السؤال الأول            " خمس عشرة درجة "*

أكتب من قول الله تعالى " *وَقَالَ مُوسَى " إلى قول الله تعالى " لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ* " . وردت فى موضعين .

*السؤال الثانى         " خمس عشرة درجة "*
vأين ورد لفظ " *فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ " وكم مرة تكرر لفظ " وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ* " مع ذكر الآية وأسم السورة وآيتين قبلها .

vأين ورد لفظ " *إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ* " *وكم مرة تكرر لفظ "**إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ* " مع ذكر الآية وأسم السورة وآية قبلها وآية بعدها . 


vأذكر خمس صيغ للفعل " سأل " مع ذكر الآية وأسم السورة .

السؤال الأول               "خمس عشرة درجة "

  أكتب من قول الله تعالى " *فَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ " إلى قول الله تعالى " لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " . وردت فى موضعين .*


*السؤال الثانى                   " خمس عشرة درجة "*
  1)أين ورد لفظ " *رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ " وكم مرة تكرر لفظ " لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ " مع كتابة الآية وآية قبلها.*

  2)وردت هذه الأفعال {{ *أَخَّرَ* ، *أَخَّرْتَنَا* ، *أَخَّرْتَنِ* ، *أَخَّرْنَا* ، *يُؤَخِّرَ }}* فى عدة مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة .


  3)بم يصح الغسل وبم تصح الصلاة .

السؤال الأول 

  أكتب من قول الله تعالى " * أَلَمْ تَرَ* " إلى قول الله تعالى " *سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ* " . 
  وردت فى ثلاثة مواضع .

السؤال الثانى 

&#253;ورد لفظ " *لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ* " فى نصف القرآن ألأول فى ستة مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر الآية كاملة .

&#253;أذكر أربع مشتقات للفعل " وفى " مع ذكر الآية كاملة .


&#253;أذكر من القرآن ما يدل على المواضيع الآتية " التيمم ، عدم الخيانة ، التفكر فى خلق الله ، المسارعة فى الإثم ، الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة " .


*السؤال الأول                              " عشر درجات "*


*أكتب من قول الله تعالى {{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا** }} إلى قول الله تعالى {{* *وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا** }} مع مراعاة كتابة الآيات برسم المصحف .*


*السؤال الثانى                             " عشر درجات "*


*كم مرة فى سورة الأنعام  تكرر لفظ "* *وَكَذَلِكَ** " كبداية آية أكتب الآية كاملة مع مراعاة كتابة الآيات برسم المصحف .*

*السؤال الثالث                             " عشر درجات "*


** هات من القرآن ما يدل على الموضوعات الآتية* 
*{{ الوفاء بعهد الله ، الشكر ، الكلام الطيب ، العفو والصفح  ، الصدق }} .*
** أين وردت هذه الأفعال {{* *ظَلْتَ** ،* *ظَلُّوا ، نَظَلُّ** ،* *يَظْلَلْنَ** ،* *ظَلَّلْنَا** }} مع كتابة الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة .*

*السؤال الأول*
*أكتب من قول الله تعالى "** إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ** " إلى قول الله تعالى "* *بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ* *" .*

*السؤال الثانى* 

*أكتب آخرأربع آيات فى الأرباع الآتية :*
*الربع الثامن فى الجزء الخامس ،الربع الرابع فى الجزء التاسع ، الربع السادس فى الجزء الرابع عشر ، الربع الثالث فى الجزء الحادى والعشرين .*

*السؤال الثالث* 
*وردت هذه الأفعال "** أَخَذَ** ،* *أَخَذَتِ ، أَخَذْتُ ، أَخَذَتْكُمُ ، أَخَذْتُمْ** ،* *أَخَذَتْهُ ، أَخَذْتُهَا** ،* *أَخَذَتْهُمُ** ،* *أَخَذْتُهُمْ ، أَخَذْنَاهُمْ**"* *فى عدة آيات أذكر هذه الآيات وأذكر أسم السورة وآية قبلها** .*



*السؤال الأول*

*ورد لفظ "* * إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ** " كنهاية آية أذكر أين وردت وأكتب الآية كاملة وآيتين قبلها وآيتين بعدها وكم مرة ورد لفظ "* *إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " مع كتابة الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة ؟*


*السؤال الثانى*

*أكتب من قوله تعالى " وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ " إلى قوله تعالى "* *بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ**"*

*السؤال الثالث* 

*وردت هذه الأفعال** "* *عَجِبْتَ ، عَجِبْتُمْ ، عَجِبُوا ، تَعْجَبْ ، تَعْجَبُونَ ، تَعْجَبِينَ**، أَعْجَبَ ، أَعْجَبَكَ ، تُعْجِبْكَ ، يُعْجِبُ " فى عدة آيات أذكر هذه**الآيات وأذكر أسم السورة وآية قبلها** .*


*السؤال الأول* 

*·**أكتب من قول الله تعالى "* * وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا** " إلى قول الله تعالى "* *وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ** " .*
*·**أكتب من قول الله تعالى "* *أَمْ يَقُولُونَ " إلى قول الله تعالى " بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " .*
*السؤال الثانى* 

*·**أين ورد لفظ "* *آيَاتُنَا "* *بدون بينات مع كتابة الآية كاملة وأسم السورة وكم مرة تكرر لفظ "* *آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ** " مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة .                                                             * 
*·**أين ورد لفظ "* *فَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ** " مع كتابة الآية كاملة وأسم السورة وكم مرة تكرر لفظ "* *وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ** " مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة .*
*السؤال الثالث*

*·**وردت هذه الأفعال "* *وَجَدْتُ ، وَجَدْتُمْ** ،* *وَجَدْنَاهُ ، وَجَدَهَا** ،* *تَجِدُوهُ** " أذكر الآية كاملة واسم السورة .*
*·**هات من القرآن ما يدل على هذه المواضيع*
*" التشريع فى الدين مالم يأذن به الله ، إفشاء السر ، النميمة ،  الرشوة ، الإعراض عن حكم الله " .*

*السؤال الأول* 

*    أكتب من قول الله تعالى "* *وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ**" إلى قول الله تعالى "* *بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ** " .*

*السؤال الثانى*

*   أكتب آخر أربع آيات فى الجزء الثامن عشر وأول أربع آيات فى الجزء التاسع عشر.*

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها لفظ "* *بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ " مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر آيتين قبلها وآيتين بعدها وأسم السورة .*
*السؤال الثالث*

*   وردت هذه الأفعال "* *بَصُرْتُ** ،* *يُبَصَّرُونَهُم  ْ** ،* *أَبْصَرَ ، أَبْصَرْنَا** ،* *تُبْصِرُ** ،* *تُبْصِرُونَ** ،* *يُبْصِرُ** ،* *أَبْصِرْ ، أَبْصِرْهُمْ** ،* * يُبْصِرُونَ** "* *فى عدة آيات أذكر هذه الآيات وأذكر أسم السورة وآية قبلها** .*


*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قول الله تعالى "* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا**" إلى قوله تعالى "* *وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا* *" .*

*السؤال الثانى*

*أذكر المواضع بالترتيب التى ورد فيها لفظ * *وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا** " مع ذكرالآية  وأسم السورة ورقم الجزء.*

*السؤال الثالث* 

*1)**ورد لفظ "* *أَلَمْ تَرَ " كبدايات آيات فى عدة مواضع أذكر الخامسة والتاسعة والثالثة عشر والتاسعة عشر والثالثة والعشرين** مع ذكر آيتيين قبلهم .*

*2)**كم مرة ورد لفظ "* *وَلَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ** " مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر السورة وآيتين قبلهم .*





*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قول الله تعالى** "* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا**"* *إلى قوله تعالى " لَسَاحِرٌ مُبِينٌ** " .*

*السؤال الثانى*

*وردت هذه الأفعال** "* *بَدَّلَ**،**بَدَّلْنَا ، بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ ، بَدَّلَهُ ، بَدَّلُوا**،**أُبَدِّلَهُ**،**نُبَدِّلَ**،**يُبَدِّلْ**،**وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ**،**يُبَدِّلُوا** "* *فى عدة آيات أذكر هذه الآيات وأذكر أسم السورة وآية بعدها** .*

*السؤال الثالث*

*ورد لفظ** "* *أَلَمْ تَرَ " كبدايات آيات فى عدة مواضع أذكر الخامسة والتاسعة والثالثة عشر والتاسعة عشر والثالثة والعشرين**مع ذكر آيتيين قبلهم** .*





*السؤال الأول*
*1)**أكتب من قوله تعالى " وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ " إلى قوله تعالى " أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ "*
*2)**أكتب من قوله تعالى " وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " إلى قوله تعالى " إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ "*
*السؤال الثانى*
*1)**ورد فى سورة الأعراف عدة قصص أذكر آخر آية فى كل قصة وذكر أسم القصة بالترتيب عدا قصص سيدنا موسى*
*2)**ورد فى القرآن الكريم آيات تدل على مجئ العلم أذكر هذه الآيات مع ذكر أسم السورة ورقم الجزء وآيتين قبلهم .*
*السؤال الثالث*
*1)**كم مرة ورد لفظ كلا من "* *أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ** ،* *أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ** " وأذكر الآية كاملة وأسم السورة ورقم الجزء وآيتين قبلها .*
*2)**كم مرة ورد لفظ "* *كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ** " وأذكر الآية كاملة وأسم السورة ورقم الجزء وآيتين قبلها .*




*السؤال الأول*
*1)**أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ**" إلى قوله تعالى "* *غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ "*

*2)**أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ**"*
*السؤال الثانى* 
*1)**كم مرة ورد لفظ "* *إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ** " مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة وذكر آية قبلها وآية بعدها .*

*2)**كم مرة ورد لفظ "* *إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ**" مع ذكرهم بالترتيب وذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة وذكر آيتين قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث*
*1)**ورد فى الجزء السادس والعشرين ثلاث آيات تحث على الأدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*2)**أذكر نداءات الله التى وردت فى الجزء السادس والعشرين والسابع والعشرين .*

*السؤال الأول*
* 1:: أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *فَكَذَّبُوهُ**.............................**يَظْلِمُونَ**}}                * 
*2 :: أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا**.............................** يَخْتَلِفُونَ** }}*
*3 :: أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي** ...........................**عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا** }}*
*4:: أكتب من قوله تعالى   {{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا** ...............* *وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ** }}*

*السؤال الثانى                                    * 

*1 :: ورد لفظ  "ولا هم يحزنون " فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة*

*2 :: ورد لفظ " لعلكم تفلحون " فى سورة البقرة وآل عمران والمائده فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع* 

*3:: ورد لفظ  "العظيم" فى سورة التوبة فى أكثرمن موضع أذكر هذه المواضع* 

*4 :: ورد لفظ "* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَحْيَاكُمْ* *"** فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة*


*السؤال الثالث كم مرة وردت كلمة "جنات" مضمومه  فى الجزء الحادى عشر إلى الجزء الثامن عشر مع ذكر الآية كاملة * 





*السؤال الأول                                       " عشر درجات "*

*1)**أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ**" إلى قوله تعالى "* *عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ** "*

*2)** أكتب من قوله تعالى " واذكر" إلى قوله تعالى "* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا** "*

*السؤال الثانى                                         " عشر درجات "*

*1)**كم مرة ورد لفظ "* *وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ**" مع ذكر الآيه كامله وذكر أسم السورة ؟*

*2)**كم مرة ورد لفظ  "* * عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ**" مع ذكر نصف الآيه وذكر أسم السورة  ؟*


*السؤال الثالث                                         " عشر درجات "*

*1)** ورد لفظ "* *الجنة** " مضموما فى عدة مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر الآيه كامله وذكر أسم السورة ؟*


*2)** ورد العدد " 12 " بعدة صيغ أذكر هذه الصيغ مع ذكر نصف الآيه وذكر أسم السورة ؟*

  السؤال الأول 

  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا* " .


  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى وردت فيها المناظرة بين سيدنا موسى عليه السلام والسحرة  .



  السؤال الثالث 
  ورد لفظ " *ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ " كبدايات آيات فى عدة مواضع أذكر خمسة مواضع مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة وذكر آيتين قبلها .*



  السؤال الأول 
  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ "*

  السؤال الثانى 
  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها إظهار آية العصا لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام قبل الذهاب إلى فرعون ليطمئن قلبه .



  السؤال الثالث 
  ورد فى الأجزاء من الحادى والعشرون إلى السادس والعشرون لفظ " *وَهُوَ الَّذِي " فى خمسة مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكرأسم السورة وذكر آيتين قبلها* .




  السؤال الأول

  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ* "


  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها ذكر سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام وتسخير الرياح والجن .


  السؤال الثالث 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها لفظ " *فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ* " *"* مع ذكر إسم السورة وذكر آيه قبلها وآية بعدها .




  السؤال الأول 

  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ* "


  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها ذكر سيدنا داود وتسخير الجبال والطير .

  السؤال الثالث 
  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها لفظ " *يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ* "  مع ذكر إسم السورة وذكر آيه قبلها وآية بعدها .





  السؤال الأول 

  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ* " .


  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها وقوع العذاب على قوم سيدنا صالح عليه السلام عندما عقروا الناقة .

  السؤال الثالث 
  ورد فى الأجزاء من التاسع عشر إلى الرابع والعشرون لفظ " *وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى " فى خمسة مواضع* أذكرهذه المواضع مع ذكر اسم السورة وذكر آية قبلها وآية بعدها .



  السؤال الأول
  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ* "

  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها كيف كانت إجابة الملأ من قوم نوح .

  السؤال الثالث 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها لفظ " *وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ "* مع ذكر إسم السورة وذكر آيه قبلها وآية بعدها .










  السؤال الأول 

  أكتب من قوله تعالى " *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ* " إلى قوله تعالى " *وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا " .*


  السؤال الثانى 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها ذكر إرسال سيدنا نوح عليه السلام .

  السؤال الثالث 

  أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها لفظ " *مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ* " *"* مع ذكر إسم السورة وذكر آيه قبلها وآية بعدها .



*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ** " .*

*السؤال الثانى* 
*ورد فى عشرين موضع إنزال الماء من السماء بصيغ مختلفة أذكر خمسة صيغ مختلفة مع ذكر أسم السورة وآيتين قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث* 

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها توجيه السؤال لأبليس عن سبب عدم سجوده وإجابته وطرده من الجنة .*









*السؤال الأول* 

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "* * إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ"** .*

*السؤال الثانى* 

*ورد فى عدة مواضع إقتران القمر بالشمس فى عدة مواضع أذكر خمسة مواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة وذكر آيتين قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث* 

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها رفض إبليس السجود لسيدنا آدم عليه السلام .*






*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ " .*

*السؤال الثانى* 

*وردت صفة الحلم مقترنة بالمغفرة فى عدة مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة وذكر آية قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث*

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها إظهار آية العصا لموسى قبل الذهاب لفرعون ليطمئن قلبه .*












*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ** " .*

*السؤال الثانى* 

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها تهديد فرعون للسحرة عندما آمنوا بموسى .*

*السؤال الثالث*

*أذكر خمسة مواضع وردت فيها بديات الآيات بلفظ الجلالة الله مع ذكر آيتين قبلها.*







*السؤال الأول* 

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "* *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا " .*

*السؤال الثانى* 
*ورد النفع والضرر بصيغة الفعل بخمس صيغ مختلفة أذكر هذه الصيغ مع ذكر آيتين قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث*

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها إلقاء العصا بين يدى السحرة .*







*السؤال الأول*

*أكتب من قوله تعالى "** وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا** " إلى قوله تعالى "* *لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ** " .*

*السؤال الثانى*

*ورد لفظ "* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ " بعدة صيغ مختلفة أذكر خمسة صيغ مختلفة مع ذكر أسم السورة وذكر آيتين قبلها .*

*السؤال الثالث* 

*أذكر المواضع التى ورد فيها رد السحرة على فرعون .*
















*السؤال الأول*
** أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *فَكَذَّبُوهُ**.................. * *قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ** }}                * 
** أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا**........**كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ** }}*
** أكتب من قوله تعالى  {{* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي** ..................** عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا** }}*
** أكتب من قوله تعالى   {{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا** ......* *وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ** }}*
*السؤال الثانى* 
** ورد لفظ "* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ**" فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر إسم السورة*
** ورد لفظ "* *بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ**" فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة*
** ورد لفظ "** عَذَابًا مُهِينًا" فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة* 
** ورد لفظ "**وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ**" فى أكثر من موضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة* 
*السؤال الثالث*
** كم مرة ورد لفظ "** يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ**" مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة*
** كم مرة ورد لفظ "**وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ**" مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة*
** كم مرة ورد لفظ "**وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَحْيَاكُمْ**" مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة*
**كم مرة ورد لفظ "** اللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ**" مع ذكر الآية كاملة وذكر أسم السورة*



*السؤال الأول أكتب من قوله تعالى                   * 

* {{      ويقول الذين كفروا ...........................ل   يخلف الميعاد }}* 
*{{ ألم يروا      ..............................  ......* *هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا      مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* *}}* 
*{{ أولم يروا      ..............................  ..... لعلهم يرجعون }}*
*{{ هو الذى خلقكم .............................      كذلك يضل الله الكافرين }}*

*السؤال الثانى أكمل الآيات التاليه مع ذكر آيه بعدها   * 

*o**{{ فمن تولى بعد ذلك ....................}}*
*o**{{ أولئك الذين يعلم  ......................}}*
*o**{{ أولئك الذين خسروا ................... }}*
*o**{{ أن تقولوا ..............................  .. }}*

*السؤال الثالث ورد لفظ " بعذاب أليم " فى القرآن الكريم فى سبع مواضع أذكر هذه المواضع مع ذكر أسم السورة  ؟   * 

*السؤال الرابع كم مرة ورد لفظ " والذين كذبوا " فى سورة الأعراف ؟                                    * 

**

----------


## خالد جبر

رباه إني قد وهبت حياتي ... ومنحت عمري للهدى ومماتي
فاقبل إله العرش مني دعوتي ... يا من إليك أبوح بالعبراتِ

----------

